# Iui cycle buddy needed



## jo22 (May 9, 2002)

Hi there
Just started on menopur today after first scan day 3, anyone else out there on iui?
I am terrribly lucky that I have my angel boy who is now 3 and would love to be a cycle buddy with someone
Hope to hear from you 
Good luck to all you cyclers out there
Jo22xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello Jo

I have started injecting today, well will tonight so a little behind you, but going on last month fingers crossed my follicles should grow fast lol.... they do mine slightly differently to you as I start injecting Menopaur on day 2 to 7 then scan on day 8.

Haven't been on cycle buddies before as I have really only been posting on the IUI part 3 section as they are all going through IUI and unfortunately many are onto their 2nd cycle like me now, feel free to join us over there, woudl be great otherwise I am more than happy to chat here, just not 100% sure how teh cycle buddy thingy works 

Wishing you every luck in the world this cycle !
Lots of love cnady xx


----------



## jo22 (May 9, 2002)

Hi Candy
Thanks for replying, will pop over to IUi and we can chat more
sx


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi 

Just registered on ff today; so very new to this and still trying to find my way around.

Started 1st iui cycle on 08/04 and injecting menopur double dose at the moment, had scan yesterday and things are maturing..at last!!!, i have another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed.

feel like a pin cushion at the moment so any advice would be helpful?


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? Just started injecting menopur (for IUI) on Friday (16 April) after disapointment last month with 3 cysts. All clear now though - having another scan tomorrow to see how things are progressing and whether the dose needs adjusting. My leg is a bit sore from the jabs, so have been advised to try injecting into my tummy - apparently it hurts a little less!

mizz-gizz


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi mizz grizz 

I am starting jabbing tonight on my 2nd go at IUI. I post on the IUIers thread - theres quite a few of us over there at the mo if you want to join in

My dh did my jabs in my tummy and they were ok - I just didnt fancy the thighs for some reason!

Take acre

kimj


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Kimj - will switch to IUI thread!

mizz-gizz


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies, Yeah pop over and see us on the IUI thread, theres quite a few of us now as the same stage this month.

Mizz, Glad the cysts have cleared up. For some reason my legs hurt more this month than they did last month (it didn't seem to hurt) some of the girls I think put a bag of frozen peas of something on before, I have found that the fatest part at the top of my leg hurts less and I hold it a little so the fat is grouped together, but not too hard if that makes sense. Not been brave enough to try my tummy unlike Kim, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed you find somewhere that it doesn't hurt as much /hugs

Oh hubby did them for me also.

Caroline any news on your cycle ?

Candy xx


----------



## Oriana (Oct 19, 2003)

Hi ladies, 

do you mind if I join you all as a cycle buddy ? I think im slightly behind you all but you can let me know what I have in front of me !! 

I just started injecting today. The whole thing was a bit of a trauma to be honest. I did it in my tummy but i am sure its going to bruise and there seemed like there was a lump under my skin after I did it. Is this normal  I massaged it and its gone away mostly but I guess the first one is just very scarey !

I am due for insemination on 12th May. Now that the injections have started it feels like its getting very close.


----------

